# Gun dipping



## bradyb (Mar 24, 2013)

Does anybody know where there is somebody around the north ga area that dips guns?


----------



## Yankeegohome (Mar 25, 2013)

Georgia hydrographics in Comer, you can find them on google. They did my uncles SCAR in A tacs last month turned out really good.


----------



## raenglehart (Mar 30, 2013)

Might be a bit far for you, but in Macon there's a guy doing it as well. Website: http://deepsouthdips.com

Scott Swartz. I am taking a gun to him soon. I've heard nothing but good things from others so far.


----------

